# Can you be self-insured?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

http://www.dmv.org/ca-california/car-insurance.php


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You can't afford me.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber drivers are more qualified for this.

*California's Low Cost Auto Insurance Program*
The Low Cost Automobile Insurance Program (CLCA) was established in California in 1999 to give income eligible drivers a way to get car insurance at an affordable price in order to combat the high number of low-income drivers without car insurance.

To qualify for the CLCA you must:


Have a valid California driver's license.
Own a car with a value of $25,000 or less.
Be at least 19 years old.
Meet the income requirements


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

It's a catch-22.
If you can afford to self insure, you probably shouldn't.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Uber drivers are more qualified for this.
> 
> *California's Low Cost Auto Insurance Program*
> The Low Cost Automobile Insurance Program (CLCA) was established in California in 1999 to give income eligible drivers a way to get car insurance at an affordable price in order to combat the high number of low-income drivers without car insurance.
> ...


Can i say that my $43K car has depreciated to $25K after i've been ubering for 10 months and get that subsidized insurance?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

From what I've read it only makes sense if you have a lot of vehicles. The company I worked at before was self insured, all claims UP TO a million dollars were paid by company. Insurance kicked in after the million.


----------

